# I believe he's coming, etc.



## vatrahos

aşağıdaki cümleler hangi şekilde farklı olur?

1 - "inanıyorum ki Ahmet partiye gelecek"
2 - "Ahmet'in partiye geleceğine inanıyorum"
3 - "herhalde Ahmet partiye gelir"

özellikle, 1'in ve 2'in nasıl farklı olduğunu anlamak istiyorum. Ne zaman "ki", ne zaman *dik*/*ecek* kullanılır?

hepinize teşekkür ederim


----------



## mrayp

There's no difference in meaning between 1 and 2. 3 sounds more natural.

Sanirim or zannederim are better translations for "believe" when used in this context.


----------



## Rallino

inanıyorum ki Ahmet partiye gelecek.

Xyz + ki + ....

This is: principal clause + ki + second clause.

This formation is a bit literal, or let's say more elite. We tend to reverse this. ( I know you must hate the fact that we reverse everything.. )

So always try to put the principal verb in the end.

İnanıyorum ki Ahmet partiye gelecek. <-- This is perfect turkish. And the turkish learners love this kind of sentences because then they don't have to deal with all these *-diği/-dığı*.

You wouldn't have any critics using this sentence, but know that most of the turks,  *when they speak* would prefer the 2nd sentence.

Ahmet'in geleceğine inanıyorum.

And mrayp is right. The 3rd one is the most natural one, in spoken language 

_
Ps. "Hepsi" = all of them, "hepi*n*iz" = all of *you*, just like "hepi*m*iz" = all of *us*. "Hepinize" is dative. Hep*s*inize, however, does not exist _


----------



## vatrahos

açıklaman için teşekkür ederim; bana çok yardımcı oldu.

düzeltme için de teşekkürler. iki kez bu yanlışı yaptığımı düşünüyorum!


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> açıklaman için teşekkür ederim; bana çok yardımcı etti.
> 
> düzeltme için de teşekkürler. Benim iki kez bu yanlışı yaptığımı düşünüyorum!



*Açıklaman için teşekkür ederim; bana çok yardımcı oldu.

Düzeltme için de teşekkürler.İki kez bu yanlışı yaptığımı düşünüyorum.*


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> aşağıdaki cümleler hangi şekilde farklı olur?
> 
> 1 - "inanıyorum ki Ahmet partiye gelecek"
> 2 - "Ahmet'in partiye geleceğine inanıyorum"
> 3 - "herhalde Ahmet partiye gelir"
> 
> özellikle, 1'in ve 2'in nasıl farklı olduğunu anlamak istiyorum. Ne zaman "ki", ne zaman *dik*/*ecek* kullanılır?
> 
> hepinize teşekkür ederim


 
1 kulağıma 2'e göre daha seviyeli ve kesin geliyor.


----------



## vatrahos

Volcano said:


> *Açıklaman için teşekkür ederim; bana çok yardımcı oldu.
> 
> Düzeltme için de teşekkürler.İki kez bu yanlışı yaptığımı düşünüyorum.*



yeniden düzeltmeler için teşekkürler


----------

